# Desert box turtles



## kimber_lee_314 (Dec 22, 2009)

I am looking to buy/adopt some desert box turtles (t.ornata luteola.) If anyone has some or breeds them, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## dmmj (Dec 22, 2009)

There is a thread here somewhere about some being sold on CL in AZ.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Dec 22, 2009)

dmmj said:


> There is a thread here somewhere about some being sold on CL in AZ.



I tried him - but he won't ship.


----------



## webskipper (Dec 23, 2009)

There are some on the Phoenix CL. 2 Females.


----------



## KQ6AR (Dec 23, 2009)

If you're in my area. I have a regular ornate I'm trying to re-home.
Not a desert variety.


----------



## joezeppyd (Jan 1, 2010)

KQ6AR said:


> If you're in my area. I have a regular ornate I'm trying to re-home.
> Not a desert variety.



I am in Concord and looking for an ornate. Can you give me any details, gender, adult?, pictures?

thx

joe


----------



## KQ6AR (Jan 2, 2010)

Fredrica now lives with Joezeppy,

Thanks everyone who helped find her a new home,
Dan



joezeppyd said:


> KQ6AR said:
> 
> 
> > If you're in my area. I have a regular ornate I'm trying to re-home.
> ...


----------

